# Fenix TK15 S2 Review (1x 18650 or 2x CR123)



## subwoofer (Jan 14, 2013)

In this review I will be looking at the TK15 S2. The updated version of the TK15 has an XP-G S2 LED. The TK15 itself has been around since late 2010, so is it still relevant in this fast moving world of flashlights and ever better LEDs?

_This is the second of a series of four detailed reviews of a selection of lights making up the ‘Totally Fenix Hunting Line-Up’. Included in the series will be the TK22 (Reviewed here), TK15 S2, HL30, and the TK75, all of which provide a rounded set of capabilities covering everything you would need while out hunting.

Of course each of these lights stands perfectly well on their own, so this review will be covering the light in its own right, and following the individual reviews there will be a follow-up review covering the hunting applications._










Initial Impressions:

Somehow this is the first time I’ve had a TK15 in my hands. It is a very unassuming design and easily overlooked these days, with so much competition. Once you handle it though, the Fenix quality shines through and the relatively compact head make the light overall seem sleek and easy to carry.

For the purpose of this review, the TK15 was also supplied with a set of Fenix accessories, and this is where the TK15 is also strong. Remote tail switch, coloured filters, lamp adaptor, thread protection ring, belt mount and gun mount all add to the TK15’s versatility.

Pop in a battery and the TK15 continues to show it is not passed its best before date. Though there may be brighter lights that use 1 x 18650, but the TK15 has a good, bright, throwy beam, with the XP-G S2 giving a good account of itself.



What is in the box:

The TK15 S2 arrives in the typical Fenix packaging, a very good standard of presentation.






Included are the TK15 S2 with pocket clip and tactical grip ring fitted, nylon holster, instructions, lanyard, two spare o-rings and a spare rubber switch boot.








Taking a closer look and looking inside:






As it comes out of the box, the TK15 S2 has the pocket clip and tactical grip ring fitted.






The clip is well finished with no sharp edges so it won’t be cutting up your pocket (though the knurling might wear the fabric a bit)






The tail cap switch has crenulations.






But these are not tall enough to allow for tail standing as the button protrudes.






A closer look at the LED and reflector surface.






And looking dead-on into the lens.






Both the head and tail-cap unscrew, showing the quality threads and single o-ring at each end of the battery tube.






The negative terminal in the tail-cap is a spring.






The trademark trapezoid threads used in most Fenix lights are cut precisely and fully anodised.






In the head, the positive contact is also a spring, providing excellent shock protection and ensures reliable terminal contact for the battery.






The TK15 S2 can have several different configurations. Here the clip and tactical grip ring have been removed. Also shown here is the optional thread cover to use if you decide to take the tactical grip-ring off, as without the grip-ring, there are some exposed threads.






Here the TK15 S2 has been made ready to slide into the Fenix gun mount.






A small line-up to compare the size of the TK15 S2 with a few of its peers (including the TK22). The TK15 does have a smaller head than most and this makes it feels very compact compared to similar lights. This also makes it really easy to gun mount as the smaller head causes less issues with clearance.








The Accessories:

A special section in honour of the TK15 S2’s set of accessories that expand its functionality.

To cover the exposed threads when the grip ring is removed, there are two colours of optional thread covers available.






To go with the use as a gun mounted light, Fenix make one of the best remote switches I’ve used. The AR102 replacement tail cap switch has not only the robust remote pressure pad switch, but also a clicky switch built in, so you still maintain the ability to latch the output on without having to press the remote switch. This dual function means you don’t have to choose between only momentary pressure switch operation and continuous output, the AR102 gives you both.






The Fenix gun mount fits a picatinny rail (or weaver), and includes a sleeve to allow it to mount 25.4mm tubes and slightly smaller ones using the sleeve.






The design has three ‘fingers’ which are independently adjustable. The middle one grips the light, and the two outer ones clamp onto the rail.






If you would also like a lantern you can hang inside a tent or other working/living space, the TK15 S2 has a lantern adapter. This has a shaped reflector to spread out the normally focussed beam and send it into the 360º diffuser.






This has a hanging loop.






The lantern adaptor has fingers which lock into the groove round the TK15 S2’s head and give a very firm grip.






If you like a bit of colour, for hunting purposes, or just for fun, there are great quality red, green and blue filters that slide onto the TK15 S2’s head snugly.






The last accessory in this group is an interesting belt holder. I refrain form using the word holster and this holder is designed to hold the light firmly so it doesn’t fall out. The AB02 has a stainless steel belt clip, and once attached, the holder rotates in 45º increments to allow you to angle the light where you want it.






There is an elasticated tube into which the light body slips and a tightening strap to secure it.






So with these your TK15 S2 can be a flashlight, gun light with remote pressure switch, red, green or blue coloured hunting light, belt mounted work light and lantern in one.



Modes and User Interface:

To control the TK15 S2 there is the forward-clicky tail switch, and the mode selection switch just behind the head.

Click on (or half press for momentary action) the tail switch to access the last used mode. With the tail switch on, press the mode button to cycle though the modes.

The standard modes are Low, Medium, High and Turbo (Turbo automatically goes back to High after 32 minutes).

There is a hidden Strobe mode accessed by holding the modes selection switch in for 1s.



Batteries and output:

The TK15 S2 can run on 2xCR123 or 1x 18650.

For the purpose of keeping this review, and the other reviews in this series ‘Totally Fenix’, the TK15 S2 is being powered by the Fenix ARB-L2 protected 18650 battery, charged using the Fenix ARE-C1 charger.

The testing was carried out with Fenix ARB-L2 18650 cells and CR123 primary cells.


_To measure actual output, I built an integrating sphere. See here for more detail. The sensor registers visible light only (so Infra-Red and Ultra-Violet will not be measured)._

*Please note, all quoted lumen figures are from a DIY integrating sphere, and according to ANSI standards. Although every effort is made to give as accurate a result as possible, they should be taken as an estimate only. The results can be used to compare outputs in this review and others I have published.*


Fenix TK15 S2 using ARB-L2I.S. measured ANSI output LumensPWM frequency (Hz)Turbo4120High1740Medium600Low80
 
Strobe is a dual frequency swapping between 6.66Hz and 16Hz

(Turbo on CR123 was 409lm)

All output modes are free of any sign of PWM.

Out of interest, I decided to see what the output would measure when using each of the coloured filters.


Fenix TK15 S2 using ARB-L2I.S. measured ANSI output LumensPWM frequency (Hz)Turbo with Green filter700Turbo with Blue filter530Turbo with Red filter510
 
Of course, filtering white light to give a specific colour is very inefficient but the output is still very usable.

The runtime graph was intended to capture the maximum output. This meant having to babysit the test as every 32 minutes it switches down to High and needs to be nudged back up to Turbo. After doing this, the following output trace is the result.






After the initial drop, it stabilises at 412lm and maintains this with great consistency until after 48 minutes when this level of output cannot be maintained by the 18650 cell.



In The Lab

NEW for Winter 2012 _ANSI standards include maximum beam range. This is the distance at which the intensity of light from an emitter falls to 0.25lux (roughly the same as the lux from a full moon). This standard refers only to the peak beam range (a one dimensional quantity), so I am expanding on this and applying the same methodology across the entire width of the beam. From this data it is possible to plot a two-dimensional ‘beam range profile’ diagram which represents the shape of the illuminated area.

In order to accurately capture this information a test rig was constructed which allows a lux meter to be positioned 1m from the lens and a series of readings to be taken at various angles out from the centre line of the beam. As the rig defines a quadrant of a circle with a radius of 1m, all the readings are taken 1m from the lens, so measuring the true spherical light intensity. The rig was designed to minimise its influence on the readings with baffles added to shield the lux meter from possible reflections off the support members.

The distance of 1m was chosen as at this distance 1lux = 1 candela and the maximum beam range is then calculated as the SQRT(Candela/0.25) for each angle of emission.

In this plot, the calculated ANSI beam ranges are plotted as if viewed from above (for some lights there may also be a side view produced) using a CAD package to give the precise 'shape' of the beam._


Starting with the 5m range grid, the TK15 S2’s beam profile is relatively narrow in keeping with its focus on throw.






Zooming out to the 50m grid and here, the TK15 S2 is shown with two other Fenix lights that will be part of this series of reviews. The TK15 S2’s reach is excellent, and the narrow beam reduces distracting spill light that could blind you to the full reach of the light.








The beam

The indoor beamshot shows the strong hotspot with some usable spill.






The TK15 S2’s narrow beam reduces distracting spill light that could blind you to the full reach of the light so the TK15 S2 is an effective thrower without the beam being too narrow and difficult to use.








What it is really like to use…

So, the TK15 may have been in the Fenix range for a while and the specifications may not make it stand out from the latest and greatest performers, but the TK15 is a quietly strong performer.

The compact head makes it seem quite a lot smaller and lighter than much of the competition, and yet the performance is not diminished at all.

Fenix build quality is again clearly evident and with the finish being precise and crisp, it makes the TK15 S2 very enjoyable to handle.

As every mode is entirely PWM free, the TK15 S2 is very easy on the eye and comfortable to use for long periods on any output level.

Like the TK22 reviewed previously, the TK15 S2 appears to have a soft turn on and off, where the output quickly ramps up to the chosen level and back down again when going off. This is quick and almost imperceptible, but lends the TK15 S2 a more refined feel in its operation.

I didn’t expect much from the unassuming TK15, but throughout the technical testing and when using this light, I have been very impressed with it. The range of accessories provides extended capabilities and helps the TK15 excel at versatility.



Test sample provided by Fenix for review.


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 14, 2013)

reserved...

(and next up will be the HL30 review followed by the TK75)


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all those great reviews


----------



## ToddC (Sep 6, 2013)

Does this light have a low voltage cutoff protection for when using unprotected 18650 Li-Ion?


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 7, 2013)

ToddC said:


> Does this light have a low voltage cutoff protection for when using unprotected 18650 Li-Ion?



No. Any light that can run on 2xCR123 will run the cells down to at least 2V if not lower. The only lights I am aware of that can use unprotected 18650 and 2xCR123 are the Armytek Predator and Viking Pro models which can be programmed for a cut-off suitable for 1x18650.


----------



## firelord777 (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome review bud, I've always liked how their TK11-15 looked like


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2013)

What's the lux/1m number? It's very valuable information, you obviously tested it but not included in this review.


----------



## Labrador72 (Dec 5, 2013)

The throw he measured is consistent with Fenix ANSI data so you can assume that the lux will be in line with what Fenix reports: roughly 16K.


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 11, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> The throw he measured is consistent with Fenix ANSI data so you can assume that the lux will be in line with what Fenix reports: roughly 16K.



Spot on. It is also possible to work a beam range back to a lux @ 1m.

My measurement was 15770 [email protected]


----------



## Sea Urchin (Apr 5, 2014)

hi newbie here 

What an awesome review, it helped me decide to buy one too . I own a Led LenserP7.2, a great torch but 2 things about it strike discord in me - AAA batteries and lack of digital control. I own have a Coast headlight and gone through many cheaper and vastly inferior torches in the last 15 years. 

I am anxiously awaiting its arrival sometime next week and will provide my feedback


----------



## Sea Urchin (Apr 9, 2014)

yee ha! the courier came today! I'm over the moon  I got a TK15, 2 HiMax 18650 1850 mH batteries and a Xtar S2 charger. The batteries are being charged, in an hour or so I'll be able to have a play!


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 11, 2014)

Sea Urchin said:


> yee ha! the courier came today! I'm over the moon  I got a TK15, 2 HiMax 18650 1850 mH batteries and a Xtar S2 charger. The batteries are being charged, in an hour or so I'll be able to have a play!




and...


----------



## Sea Urchin (Apr 11, 2014)

My initial impression is that the Tkl5 is a thrower with a good spill awesome hot spot. The LL 7.2 is great as a flood light with a nice and even spread.

They are both solidly built but the TK sits better in the hand without the feeling that it is about to slip from my grip unlike the LL. 

I like the regulated light and IP×8 features on the TK but I prefer the belt pouch of the LL you can wear it without taking off your belt. 

overall l guess they have their own strength I can't say which I prefer but I reckon I will be using more of the TK!

D edited for brevity


----------



## Sea Urchin (Apr 11, 2014)

as a follow on to my initial impression. They looked about the same size and weight.





The LL is rolly a pet hate! However the flood to spot feature is awesome!




here you can see that the lens is bigger on the LL. Could that be the reason why on flood the light is so even and bright without any donut ?


----------



## Sea Urchin (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, on the belt holder- the LL is and made of sturdier stuff whereas the TK is looks and feels cheap! However it allows you to insert either head or tail first . On the LL you could only insert tail first.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was thinking about picking up a Fenix tk15 s2. Looking for a reasonable long throw pocket taclight that has the best overall balance of output, throw, and spill...I have one other xpg based Cree light, a Maglite Magtac. Which is more of a close to medium range light not good past 30-40 m range...Hotspot doesn't stay tight, enlarges, and becomes hazy out to where it's useless a long range...(output is 320lms)


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay, I noticed in this review. You had a photo op with 2 armytek predators...How did the Fenix tk15 s2 stand with these lights...How about some comparison shots of these lights duking it out at various ranges...


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 23, 2014)

groutboy_1 said:


> Okay, I noticed in this review. You had a photo op with 2 armytek predators...How did the Fenix tk15 s2 stand with these lights...How about some comparison shots of these lights duking it out at various ranges...



The TK15 definately feels much more compact and this is in part due to having a smaller head. The Predator with XP-G2 and its larger head and reflector has better throw.

If you have a look at my Predator review you will see a very similar outdoor photo which you can use to compare the two.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dator-G2-V2-0-and-Predator-X-V2-0-dual-Review


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you...


----------



## groutboy_1 (Jun 20, 2014)

I just took the plunge and received two Fenix tk 15s2's. They were on sale through batteryjunction for 59.95...I brought one as a gift for someone...Came as a bundle with 2-12 packs of titanium cr123as...Just fired it up from bedroom to kitchen...wow...impressive beam intensity...can't wait till dark....performance looks pretty decent...already easily beats out Mag Tac for beam performance.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Update: "Fenix tk 15 still running strong to this day...Use as EDC next to Luma power VX 2 , mini mag pro 272 lm, and newly acquired Fenix PD 35 UE....."


----------



## kj2 (Apr 12, 2015)

groutboy_1 said:


> Update: "Fenix tk 15 still running strong to this day...Use as EDC next to Luma power VX 2 , mini mag pro 272 lm, and newly acquired Fenix PD 35 UE....."



PD35UE?? You've something that no one else has? There is only the PD35 and PD35 2014 version. No Ultimate Edition.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 12, 2015)

"Well , sorry for my mistake if that's the case ...I might be misquoting some of the vendor sites who list it as a Fenix PD 35 2014 960lm -*ultimate edition*... ? Will I be flogged, or exiled...? I won't lose my flashlight-aholic privileges will...Will I ? It would be terrible to have to turn my flashlights into CPF, be reduced in rank, and left with only a glowstick for a minor terminology in fraction...?"


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 12, 2015)

"Doh, never mind....."


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 12, 2015)

groutboy_1 said:


> Update: "Fenix tk 15 still running strong to this day..."



Good to hear. Mine is also still going strong.

Also just arrived on my review test bench is the TK15C! Now maybe I can do away with the fit over colour filters. Look out for this review, which I will get out asap.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 12, 2015)

"Oh yeah! Heard about the new ones....Yes! A review please...Comparison to current model....Beam proflie, lumens, etc... Thank you....."


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 12, 2015)

groutboy_1 said:


> "Oh yeah! Heard about the new ones....Yes! A review please...Comparison to current model....Beam proflie, lumens, etc... Thank you....."



It won't be a side by side comparison in the new review, you will have to refer to this review to make the direct comparison.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 12, 2015)

"Darn...Ok...Would have been interesting to have a Fenix shootout....ie; improvements, performance differences, etc..."


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 12, 2015)

groutboy_1 said:


> "Darn...Ok...Would have been interesting to have a Fenix shootout....ie; improvements, performance differences, etc..."



What you ask for is a great deal of work. Each standard review has 24 hours of my time in its making. I also have a significant backlog of review samples to process so no spare time at all for any extras.


----------



## groutboy_1 (Apr 12, 2015)

"Understood....thank you for the upcoming and future reviews..!"


----------

